# The Kingdom of Loathing



## Gladestrider (Jun 14, 2006)

It didn't come up during a search so I assume it hasn't been talked about before, but I've been playing this great browser based game called The Kingdom of Loathing. It's free, and turn-based, and is very funny. The mechanics are familiar- pick a class, kill things, solve puzzles, upgrade gear, etc. But that's where the familiarity ends.  

Humor inspired by Monty Python, Terry Pratchett, the old Zork series, and dozens of other sources can be found at every turn. To give you an example, gold is not present in the Kingdom; currency is traded in meat  Don't expect fancy graphics, either; all graphics are in black-and-white and are hand drawn  (mostly stick-figures).

If you decide to try it and want some help, my main character (Bruce the Hoon) is the leader of a Clan called The Line Drawing Consortium. Send an invite request mentioning this site and you're in. You can enjoy the game perfectly well without being in a Clan, however, so feel free to adventure on your own if that's not for you.

http://www.kingdomofloathing.com/login.php


----------



## Aes (Jun 14, 2006)

I played that bizarre game awhile ago, but I kinda stopped when it got rather laggy; I don't know if it still is or not. I wonder if I even have characters there anymore.


----------



## Gladestrider (Jun 14, 2006)

They had a period when one of the servers went down, but it's been fixed and runs quite well now. If it was just net congestion between you and their servers, however, it's probably still laggy. 

Characters are auto-deleted after 3 months.


----------



## Aes (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, they're gone then.  It's been WAY more than 3 months since I last logged in.


----------

